# My Moccabrown Passat CC 1.8tfsi on bentley¨s



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

*My Moccabrown Passat CC on Mulliner*

here is my CC

Passat CC 1.8tfsi 2009
- Km: 53000
- Moccabrun
- yellow film on the lower lights
- Bentley felger 19"
- lowered on 40mm H&R fjører
- Parkingguid 
- Bluetooth
- DCC
- Airbag in the backseat
- Elektrik in the back window
- 230V in the backseat





























painted in Mercedes silver 





























































































I Am waiting for H&R 70mm ultralow coilovers. get it next week.
I¨m going til make the front windows darkere. and the sidemarkes in front.
maybe buying exhaust on both sides. 90mm

and later votex front and side..

-----------------------

NEW PICTURES.
have now both 20" mulliner and got the UL on the car. YEaaah. soon Votex.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats, the car looks fantastic. This was one of the funniest opening lines to a thread 



stiffyNor said:


> i'm not very good at english. so i will show pitcures...


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Not really diggin' the wheels but I forgot how great of a color mocha brown is.


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

I'm not sure that I am happy with the Bentleys. 
I have some another wheels in mind. maybe HRR MR3, but i think thats to much. I had Hr3 on my last Audi a4.

maybe Vertini Concave. hmm. 
anyone have any wheels to recommend?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

nice CC. looks awesome. I like the wheels.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

car looks nice. I never would have considered the Mocha, but seeing yours, it looks nice. too much wind here in the central USA, it would never be clean more than 5 mins. something not quite right with the big B on those wheels for a VW, but to each his own. nice car


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

some old pictures of my old car Audi A4 B6 1.8TQ with larger turbo and exhaust miltek. MRR HR3.
this is the best car I've ever had. miss it.
selling this because I lost my license. I do not have driver's license now either but get this very soon.














































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FYzJlPvz94&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xGZ4qOYeCA&feature=player_embedded


no meaning and spam with audi pictures, etc. but had to show off my gold.

hope I manage to get CC to be as tough / nice, any suggestions?


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Here are several photos of the CC. and wheels.











the light in front. i thinking i will put oransj i the parking lights. 











"xenon" in the back. 











inside of the car:


















And the color. (when the sun went down)


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, the audi is amazing. Your license plate sums up exactly what I had when i saw it.


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Hahha: D Niceone.

stiffi name is because my name is Steffen and some friends of mine call me Stiffy. in Norwegian this is not the same as in English. but I know what Stiffy Means now, after I got the nickname. hahahah: D I laughed so much of it.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

looks great both audi and cc !

i want your wheels sooo bad


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Hei Stiffy
I`m from norway too, but since it`s most english speaking/writing people here i take it in that language.
Your car look amazing! I really like the color of the car and the wheels.:thumbup:

In middle of mars i ordered my self a CC R-Line, 2,0 TDI, 170 hp, dsg, 4motion.
I also was thinking about the color Mocca and ended up with Light Brown, and that name don`t tell the real color of the car. 
You don`t see the "dirt" so fast, and the lines and details are really easy to see.
Anyway the car has building week 33, and when i get it i will share it on this sides.

Lykke til videre med å utvikle bilen til å bli enda kulere.


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Okei  

Thats Nice. Looking forward to the picture. 

 

Whats Your plan for det car?


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Not sure about the wheels but I like the colour


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

I love the color, but only like the wheels. Good job though. :thumbup:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

*Help with best offset to the car?*

I was wondering what offset that was best suited to trade cc?
so the wheel does not stick out too much. I have now offset by bentley 41 wheels. think it is fine up front. ann go and space out a bit ahead. but behind it looks like they stick a little too far out. I now have nine broad rim. can any one give me a recommended by the offset of the Passat CC

I wonder if I should buy some new wheels after I get lowered car if I'm not satisfied with bentley wheels.

maybe BBs super rs Silver? what do you think about it?
or some wheels from rotiform? TMB or 3 piece NUE (Brown Center)

but first get it lowered. may I be satisfied with bentley alike wealth? but they seem a little too classic, I want it to be a bit harsh really. have also thought about Vertini Concave. I think I'm going to and relate to 19 "and not 20"because I think there is too little rubber...


thanks for all the replay


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

jealous of the *TFSI* engine.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Anyone with answer? 

And when i Get my car lowered. Do i need to buy 26mm swaybar?


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

what do people think about BBS super RS 9x19 et42 on my car?

maybe like this: 








Not with the red in the middle


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

no one thinks this is good?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

T


stiffyNor said:


> no one thinks this is good?


Nice, but paint the centers to color match the body.


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

After selling the 19" bentley. I both 20" bentley of a friend. 

and her are some pitcures:


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

:thumbup:nice!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Hawt!


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Car looks good - I've been wondering what the mocha would look like with a blacked-out grille surround and now I know :thumbup:


----------



## Crime-Time (Feb 22, 2009)

CC + 20" Bentleys = WIN!:thumbup:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Tinted the headlamps, so now is all the frontlights covered in tint film. and the front windows with 30& sun guard film
And 6000k in the foglights and the driving light. (the autolights)

and ordered r-line lip front and sideskirts today : )
and took pictures of the car. :laugh: :laugh:
looking forward to see it on my car.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you people smokin something that you forgot to send my way, cmon now, bentley 20'a on a CC??? This is just horrendous. I think the color of the car is beautful and love the look but dude lose the bentley wheels. For what you paid you could have got a nice set of black BBS ch2

Frankie


----------



## zviratko (Jan 22, 2007)

nice CC :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Crime-Time (Feb 22, 2009)

more pics please 
need them for my desktop at work ^^


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

More pic will come. But next week i am going to paint the vortex front, side og trunk. 

then new picture : ) and need a pro fotograph

weee eeee


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

car looks good, i like the color a lot and the wheel fit nicely. also i like what you did with the fog lights i was thinking about getting a set for my car (2011 didnt have them ) and doing the same thing. Also give me your headlights!!


----------



## [email protected] OLD (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks so good :thumbup:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

*Vortex <3*

Here are some pictures of the car with Vortex- and love it 

on the Oslo Audi-Vw car meet. I won for best rims. Nice : ) very happy...


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Not a fan of the Bentley wheels. Can you change the center caps to VW ones. It would look better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> Not a fan of the Bentley wheels. Can you change the center caps to VW ones. It would look better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry. I like this. Thats all i need. to like it my self


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

*Took the pictures over to page 2*


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Car looks very classy. I've never liked the Bentleys, but this car pulls it off.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

stiffyNor said:


> Sorry. I like this. Thats all i need. to like it my self


It's all good. If you like it that's cool. Just not my taste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

And more. the grill are painted i the car color.


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

nice ride ! what a difference that votex kit made huh:thumbup:


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

also where can i order the votex kit from ?


----------



## Crime-Time (Feb 22, 2009)

CCs with 20" Bentleys = :thumbup: x999999999


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> Car looks very classy. I've never liked the Bentleys, but this car pulls it off.


 x2 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

*New Pictures by a Photographer*

Hey.. A guy in the norwegian audi vw club has photo as his hobby, he is very good... and here are some pictures by Stian wethammer : ) enjoy. 









http://vagner.jeje.je/bilder/albums/album460/IMG_0926_copy.jpg









http://vagner.jeje.je/bilder/albums/album460/IMG_0970_liten_logo_copy.jpg









http://vagner.jeje.je/bilder/albums/album460/IMG_0995_liten.jpg

And here is a link to his facebook site: 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Photo-By-Stian-Wethammer/110670722343489


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Love that car!


----------



## Scud1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Your car is beautiful. I suppose those 40mm H&R's from first post means *H&R sport springs*?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, the car looks amazing!! Nice job... :beer:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Scud1 said:


> Your car is beautiful. I suppose those 40mm H&R's from first post means *H&R sport springs*?


Yes 


Thanks guys  weee


----------



## bnhsln4ever (May 22, 2007)

love this car


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Hot brah! :laugh:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

And the plans for the rear end. Doing this at the spring..









or this? or just this without the exhaust








-Tintet crome
- R-line taillights
- remove the refleks.
- Maybe another Exhaust, or just clean it.
- Maybe remove the VW 


please tell me Your choice?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

And some pictures with Rotiform wheels:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

*Update *





























---------------------------------------------

I sold rotiform wheels. think they were too small. Also, they were not perfectly straight and round. so still bentley wheels. considering whether I should paint the beige? thoughts on this anyone?

I got the car chiped. now it runs like a 2.0tsi  



I ordered me a beige bra to the car .. do not know if I'll use it much, but on long trips, it is used anyway. to protect the paint.

bad pic of the bra. 





























would like to hear other opinions about the paint rims?
maybe someone can photo accumulate a picture or something?

----------------------------------------

anyone have any suggestions for other cool modifications I can do with the car?

to paint up the hood, front bumper and rear bumper, to remove the reflections behind also the same.
To remove some of the plastic inner screens for summer so I can get lowered more. maybe paint the screens

will buy the APR carbononi step 2 soon

I have used google translator so is probably a little wrong here

thanks for all the responses and constructive criticism


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Love it! :snowcool:


----------



## vtspyder (Sep 7, 2011)

Gorgeous car! Unfortunately, my wife would "curb" those wheels in a flash :-(


----------



## Tsquared (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice ride!


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Thanks 


----------------------

Anyone have any suggestions for other cool modifications I can do with the car?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

your car is in good stance. No more modification is needed! Maybe K04... :laugh:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

*Update ;d*

now i have got BAGS on my car...

not finish yet.... need the sesors..

accuair 

pics to show:









































































And a pic with coilovers and the bra.. when im going to worthesee in may i will were this on the tour down to worthesee... only..










and some pic of almost finish trunk:


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

stiffyNor said:


> now i have got BAGS on my car...
> 
> not finish yet.... need the sesors..
> 
> ...


Very nice setup with the bags on it! I'm looking forward to see you @ worthersee. Luckily I'm having other rims, otherwise we would be with 3 Passat CC's on the same set of wheels over there!


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Nice  

I have seen on new wheels but now One can match The bentley's


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Take some pictures of the sensor placement


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Okei  i can do that when i put them on


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Sensor:











---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5vyyru


----------



## Logical (Apr 30, 2012)

Fantastic example of a well done CC. One of the best on the forum right now IMO. Im not sure why everyone hates on the bentley rims though. They only look good when bagged and I'm glad when i got to page 2 you did just that


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Logical said:


> Fantastic example of a well done CC. One of the best on the forum right now IMO. Im not sure why everyone hates on the bentley rims though. They only look good when bagged and I'm glad when i got to page 2 you did just that


Thanks for positive replay : ) it fun when people like it 

about the wheels. i like them. but later i want some with steplip or something else..
the bentley look like OEM wheels from VW almost


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

looks fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

for about two weeks ago I repainted my car because of stone chips here and there, and because I wanted a perfect paint ... The car was good but it was added 3 coats of clear lacquer and then it was a little (lot) structure I think.
But When I get home, the car wet sanded and polished up by someone who can it. then the result will be good in the end.

wirtten by google translate : p


----------

